# TAP MATIC TAPPING HEAD 3 collets box of tools ,$149.00 Philadelphia Pa



## Silverbullet (Mar 15, 2018)

List#6502115857
Says professional 
Modified tap clamp I think.


----------



## middle.road (Mar 15, 2018)

Oh boy, how handy would that be in the shop?


----------



## coherent (Mar 15, 2018)

I bought a used one which is similar (Rigid versa tapper) a couple years ago for about the same price. Fun to use and they work great. Definately handy especially if you have a few holes to tap. Just make sure you use spiral point/gun taps. When I first got it I was just drilling lots of holes in pieces of metal and tapping them for fun and practice. It was so simple after hand tapping for all these years. It was actually enjoyable You can thread 10-15 in the time it previously took (me) to tap one. Wished I have gotten one years sooner.


----------



## Wxm88 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hmmm, I need to get one of these. What size does it cover?


----------



## dlane (Mar 16, 2018)

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/d/professional-tapmatic-nvt102/6502115857.html


----------



## coherent (Mar 16, 2018)

The taps are normally held in by a set screw for the square end to keep it from rotating and a rubber type collet that holds the tap shaft. Since the collets expand and contract it enables you to use a few different size taps within a small range. Another benefit of the rubber type collet is it provides some flex for slight misalignments when tapping and avoids broken taps etc. On some models you can buy a larger or smaller collets/collet holders to allow you a wider rage of tap sizes. Not sure about this particular model, but it appears there are at least 3 different size collets in the box. Some searching on the manufacturers website may provide more answers.


----------



## dlane (Mar 16, 2018)

I got a tapmatic 1a “I think “it’s the small one 0-1/4” I had to buy collets they were more than the head was .


----------



## coherent (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes the parts from the manufacturer can be pricey. I was lucky and found some for mine on ebay so it may be worth looking around. Maybe even used. I would imagine they aren't really a specialty manufacturer only item and a specific collet size may be the same as used on another tapping head or some other tool or piece machinery. But, there really isn't a easy way  cross reference the collets by shape/size that I'm aware of.


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 16, 2018)

I've got a 2head gang table I rebuilt last summer. Post is here on HM somewhere.
I've got a Rigid Versatapper mounted in one head and a Wahlstrom in the other. Makes multi holes and tapped easy and quick.
Have an unloved MT2 Tapmatic if anyone is interested.
Regardless, I hope that anyone new to tapping starts out with hand taps and learns how not to avoid breaking taps before they use a tapping head.

Daryl
MN


----------



## cathead (Mar 16, 2018)

Uglydog said:


> I've got a 2head gang table I rebuilt last summer. Post here on HM somewhere.
> I've got a Rigid Versatapper mounted in one head and a Wahlstrom in the other. Makes multi holes and tapped easy and quick.
> Have an unloved MT2 Tapmatic if anyone is interested.
> Regardless, I hope that anyone new to tapping starts out with hand taps and learns how not to avoid breaking them before they go to a tapping head.
> ...



I think you meant "how to avoid breaking them".  I had to laugh a bit on that one.      I have broken a few taps and have learned 
how much force a tap can take the hard way......


----------

